# Babylock 10-Needle



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

For anyone that has the Babylock 10 needle embroidery machine, what is the heaviest material you have successfully embroidered? I'm geared to purchase this machine at the end of the month. We are leaning toward this machine because we can purchase local, all the training and troubleshooting we need is included, and we would also have access to evening and weekend hours for troubleshooting since we are not available to contact tech support during the daytime. I have already had people asking about embroidering on Carhartt coats and hats but we are trying to find out from those that use the machines if we would be able to do this successfully on this machine. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, you can do Carhartt jackets on these machines. Highly recommend getting the mighty hoops - conventional hoops are almost impossible to hoop on the thicker jackets.

That being said, I prefer doing jackets on my SWF 15 needle simply because there is much more room under the pantograph arm for the jacket material. A commercial machine will be easier to run thick jackets on but they can be done on the Brother/Babylock 10 needle machines - I have one of each.


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the Baby Lock 10 needle and 6 Needle both have done well. I have done jackets no problem. The only thing I have not done is leather. Let said that support was the key for me and I am still finding things I did not know about the machine.


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

Thank you for the information. The number one reason I am choosing this machine is because I am totally new at this and the store I am buying from will be able to troubleshoot and assist me in the evenings and weekends. If I go commercial, which I would love to do, they only offer support while I'm at my full-time job during the day.

My husband keeps telling me to go commercial. Just curious, if we did decide to take the plunge and go with a commercial machine, does anyone know what kind of ball park discount is offered on new machines if you attend a show and get show pricing. The closest one to us will be in May and I don't want to wait that long?

A Barudan single-head is the commercial machine I was looking at but I cannot seem to find any pricing or if it comes with any type of initial training or ongoing training (classroom or internet based). 

I have so many questions. If I have a day off this upcoming week, I'm going to call Barudan to talk to them.

Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Digitsmith.com usually has an abundance of used machines listed for sale and can give you an idea on pricing. 

We started with a Brother 6 needle, added another 6 needle, then added the SWF for doing jackets and hats. We've since traded in 1 6 needle on a 10 needle specifically for the camera placement, then picked up another 10 needle on a deal I couldn't pass up and will be selling the remaining 6 needle soon. The Brother/Babylock machines are very easy to start with from the standpoint of if you stay with the hoops that come with the machine, you really can't do anything stupid - the machine will not let you try to sew outside of the hoop. While some of the safety things can become annoying after a while, they do help when you are first starting. 

If you decide to go with the 10 needle and down the road decide to go for a more commercial machine, there is a pretty good resale market for the 10 needle machines right now - I see most of them reselling for $8-10K depending on what options are included. For around the same price, you can pick up a couple of years old commercial compact machine but then you are on your own for learning how to operate it.

Where are you located? Then people might be able to tell you if they know of a dealer or support in your area...


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

I am just across the river from St. Louis on the Illinois side.


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

love the mahine we have one at each shop they do everything and are great beginner machines.

we do carharts all the time with them and as stated buy the magnetic hoops to do jackets. are the hoops expensive yep but ruin a carhart and you will wish you had them or have a coat pop out of a hoop and pick out 75k stitches oh the fun.

I wish our 4 head and 6 head had all the features the pr and enterprise model has


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Looks like I've made my decision. At the end of January I'm going to purchase the Babylock 10-needle. I have a lot to learn and I'm ready. 

Do any of you use the Palette 9, if so do you like it? If not, what software do you use?


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I use Master Works it's taken a while to learn how to use it but it does a great job
Just my two cents


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have Palette 9, haven't really used it much yet. We've had PE-Design 7 for several years and I know how to use it, haven't quite figured out the 'new' way of doing everything since 9 is more of a graphical interface than 7 is. I also have Embroidery Office that came with our SWF. It is one of the most crash-prone software programs I've used in the 30+ years I've been working with personal computers.

If you decide to buy the Brother or Babylock 10 needle, join the 10 needle yahoo group and the Brother PR600 yahoo group - lots of knowledge there that applies to both series of machines. The moderators can be heavy handed at times, otherwise lots of good info...


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, I will check into those groups.


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

I've had my brother PR600 for 11 years now with 900 hours and 28 million stitches. It's the same as the babylock 6 & 10 needle embroidery machine. They are a work horse but after warranty runs out in a year, be prepared to pay a lot of money for maintenance and repairs.

There are some entry level commercial machines that require very little maintenance and they cost less than the 10 needle brother/babylock.

I just purchased a 16-needle Melco EMT16 from ISS show in Long Beach. It's $3000 less than the brother/babylock 10-needle and I get it delivered to my house and it includes 2-day training at my house. Don't let the weekday support scare you because you can solve most of the problems and do maintenance yourself. And in addition to Melco's support, there are a lot of independent technicians out there.

I've used Pallete and PE-Design and their identical and very hard to use. I think they cost about $1000. Don't buy them, just pay someone $25-$35 to do the digitizing for you. Those guys are using the better Wilcom digitizing software and the end result (embroidered product) is excellent.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

My quote on 2 melco emt16 with software was 27k the addition machine was 11k. I can get brother pr1000 under 10k atleast u can take the brother into a dealer for service I am 700 in travel cost to get a tech to my shop


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

Thank you for all the feedback. It looks like we are moving forward with the Babylock 10-needle. Support is only 45 minutes away from us. I will leave the digitizing to the pro's.


----------

